# Is this a Mini Rex mix or a diva?



## ArtistChibi (Mar 23, 2021)

Literally watched her just STRETCH OUT and relax. Kind of like a diva. Not a breed question, just wanted to share how relaxed Xiao Wu looks.


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh my god! I thought Lucas could look more relaxed than any rabbit, but Xiao Wu wins...


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 23, 2021)

@ArtistChibi I am so glad y'all brought this precious girl home, and even happier she seems to be in absolute bliss!


----------



## Mac189 (Mar 23, 2021)

A total diva!


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 23, 2021)

Ohhh my gosh! She looks so relaxed! She is settling in so fast; I am so happy for her


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 23, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> Ohhh my gosh! She looks so relaxed! She is settling in so fast; I am so happy for her


She's got the same behavior Shen had when he first got here. Wouldn't you know it? This little diva decided to zoomy and binky all over while I was at work. Plus, she doesn't like kale or apple chips.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 23, 2021)

Aww!!!  
Just wondering, is that spot on her ear a marking or it is a tattoo? If it's a marking, that is too cute!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 23, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Aww!!!
> Just wondering, is that spot on her ear a marking or it is a tattoo? If it's a marking, that is too cute!


It's to let us know she's fixed. You can even seen the remains of her surgery in the images as well on her stomach. The fur is growing back and the stiches will dissolve over time. We're watching it to make sure she doesn't develop an infection.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 24, 2021)

We woke up to two zooming bunnies at the crack of dawn. And they try to groom each other through the barrier. It is so adorable. And last night Xiao Wu got under my bed and got scared. Tu Shen was the one who alerted us to it.


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 24, 2021)

T-R-O-U-B-L-E


----------



## lynoneal (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm having trouble identifying the rabbits that live at my lake. 
They started originally from a brown and white domesticated female that I can only assume someone thought that this would be a good place to turn her loose.
Some are black, black and white, gray and white, white with black eyes and ears, and gray. The all grays never live long. Eagles and Ferrell Cats.


----------



## lynoneal (Mar 24, 2021)

This is one of the babies from late last month


----------



## lynoneal (Mar 24, 2021)

There are about 20 or so of them right now


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 24, 2021)

lynoneal said:


> I'm having trouble identifying the rabbits that live at my lake.
> They started originally from a brown and white domesticated female that I can only assume someone thought that this would be a good place to turn her loose.
> Some are black, black and white, gray and white, white with black eyes and ears, and gray. The all grays never live long. Eagles and Ferrell Cats.





lynoneal said:


> This is one of the babies from late last month





lynoneal said:


> There are about 20 or so of them right now


Please post this on a new thread. You will get more replies to your question there.

Edit: Nevermind, I see you already did


----------

